
Linux Smartphone – Yet Another Librem 5 and PinePhone Comparison - ollieparanoid
https://tuxphones.com/yet-another-librem-5-and-pinephone-linux-smartphone-comparison/
======
ollieparanoid
I think the title of this article could be better, because it's not "yet
another" comparison. It's the first one I've seen that goes into all the
technical detail of the hardware:

> Comparing the hardware is way more interesting. While a lot of articles just
> seem to copy the released spec sheet for the devices I'll be comparing the
> specs as checked by the schematics. The nice thing is that both phones have
> their schematics downloadable online so things can be fact-checked.

Also there's great photos of the devkits, as always when Martijn Braam
publishes something. Well done!

